# Quick clear progress bar code doesn't work on the Premiere?



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

Select / Play / Select / Pause / Select

Does nothing on the premiere. The 30 second skip code works, and the time code works.

Anyone else get it to work for them? This is a huge deal for me as I hate to see the progress bar on play or pause.


----------



## r11roadster (Oct 24, 2006)

same here this kind of pisses me off


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

You know the clear key gets rid of the progress bar immediately, right?


----------



## Goober96 (Jun 28, 2005)

It only works in the SDUI. Go to the SDUI and activate Quick Clear, then you can switch back to the HDUI and it will stay.


----------



## r11roadster (Oct 24, 2006)

Tried that and it rebooted. guess it's a quick reboot code now


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

TrueTurbo said:


> You know the clear key gets rid of the progress bar immediately, right?


why would i want an extra button press?

figured out the SDUI thing and then read it here.


----------



## Mark Wilden (Feb 25, 2008)

Goober96 said:


> It only works in the SDUI. Go to the SDUI and activate Quick Clear, then you can switch back to the HDUI and it will stay.


I'm not having any luck with this. I've switched to the SDUI. Then I watch live TV and pause it. Then I do Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select. When I hit Play in that sequence, it just starts playing.

I know I used to have to clear the Pause ad to get this to work, but I don't have any Pause ad.

Any suggestions?

adthanksvance


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Play a pre-recorded show from the My Shows list, and then try the code.


----------



## etz (Sep 8, 2006)

I just re-enabled the quickclear code this morning on my Premiere after the 14.8 update reboot reset it for me last night. Worked fine. I use SDUI, and I did it while a pre-recorded program was playing.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Works fine for me on both my Premieres (both now with 14.8). This is one of the most essential SPS codes to enable IMO as I don't like unsolicited overlays in general and this has added bonus of effectively eliminating pause ads.


----------



## Mark Wilden (Feb 25, 2008)

Mark Wilden said:


> I'm not having any luck with this. I've switched to the SDUI. Then I watch live TV and pause it. Then I do Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select. When I hit Play in that sequence, it just starts playing.
> 
> I know I used to have to clear the Pause ad to get this to work, but I don't have any Pause ad.


This is rather ironic. I did some more searching and found a message that gave me the answer. The problem was that this was a new TiVo and it hadn't completely downloaded, so I didn't even have the pause commercials, and apparently you need them to use this code.

The previous message said that manually connecting to the TiVo service fixed the problem, so the solutions were similar.

The person who wrote that earlier message? Me.


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's how I was able to activate the undocumented feature that automatically hides the green progress bar during fast-forward, rewind, skip, and pause. It worked even after a TiVo service update disabled the Pause Menu.

While playing a recorded program or watching live TV, activate the Channel Banner by pressing Right until just the banner is shown without the extra transparent info frame then press Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select before the banner disappears in about 4 seconds.

The channel banner is only needed to activate the SPSPS code, not to de-activate it.

I've only tested this method on a Series 2 TiVo and would like to know if it worked reliably for others.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

THANK YOU!

My box just updated and wouldn't show any ads on pause, which previously was the only way I could get the code to work (pause, clear ad, then do the code). It worked when I used your method


----------



## LoveOvit (Dec 16, 2011)

*Workaround on 14.9.2.2 which I have verified:* 
Find an older archived show that you can get to display the banner ads on the playbar. You may have to play it for a few minutes and keep pressing the pause button to see if you can trigger them again. Once you see them, press down, and then play, and use the Code as before when all shows had the banner ads.

Now, no matter what show you are playing, the playbar quickly disappears without needing to enable it on every show separately, as before, as all new programming has no ads on the playbar. Even better than before!:up:

Make sure whatever show you used to see the ads (which are saved with the program) you mark as SAVE UNTIL I DELETE so you can keep using it, if it is necessary after reboots!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Easier workaround: Play a video under Showcases and then you can enter the SPS code without trouble.


----------



## LoveOvit (Dec 16, 2011)

moyekj said:


> Easier workaround: Play a video under Showcases and then you can enter the SPS code without trouble.


Are you on 14.9.2.2 ?
No new programming, including Showcases, under 14.9.2.2 has a banner anymore. The banner is still necessary to get the SPS code to enable the Superfast clearing of the Playbar/Timeline. The only place you will still find the banner is in previously recorded programming which was recorded when the banner still existed.

If you are on 14.8, you should still be seeing banner ads on all programming, which means you can use the SPS code as soon as you turn off the banner ad by pressing Down, and you must do it for every show.

Under 14.9.2.2 which is only 25% rolled out across the US, if you can turn on the superfast clearing of the playbar, using the method I cited, it is universal, and only needs to be done ONCE until the next reboot.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

LoveOvit said:


> Are you on 14.9.2.2 ?
> No new programming, including Showcases, under 14.9.2.2 has a banner anymore. The banner is still necessary to get the SPS code to enable the Superfast clearing of the Playbar/Timeline. The only place you will still find the banner is in previously recorded programming which was recorded when the banner still existed.
> 
> If you are on 14.8, you should still be seeing banner ads on all programming, which means you can use the SPS code as soon as you turn off the banner ad by pressing Down, and you must do it for every show.
> ...


No, Showcases don't need the pause banner which is why they make a good workaround including for 14.9.2.2. Simply start playing a Showcase video and enter SPSPS and there you have it.


----------



## LoveOvit (Dec 16, 2011)

moyekj said:


> No, Showcases don't need the pause banner which is why they make a good workaround including for 14.9.2.2. Simply start playing a Showcase video and enter SPSPS and there you have it.


That is good to know. I stand corrected. Thank you for the clarification. I'll try it after the next reboot. I am so happy to have mine all working the way I want them to now, that I don't want to risk it just yet.  So glad I am not the only one who really likes this feature! It's what sets TiVo apart from the TW DVR's! Clean interface for super users! Can you confirm that it does not survive a reboot, unlike the 30 second commercial skip?


----------



## LoveOvit (Dec 16, 2011)

b_scott said:


> Select / Play / Select / Pause / Select
> 
> Does nothing on the premiere. The 30 second skip code works, and the time code works.
> 
> Anyone else get it to work for them? This is a huge deal for me as I hate to see the progress bar on play or pause.


So glad we have workarounds now! Team work!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

LoveOvit said:


> That is good to know. Thank you for the clarification. I'll try it after the next reboot. I am so happy to have mine all working the way I want them to now, that I don't want to risk it just yet.  So glad I am not the only one who really likes this feature! It's what sets TiVo apart from the TW DVR's! Clean interface for super users! Can you confirm that it does not survive a reboot, unlike the 30 second commercial skip?


 Yes, does not survive a reboot. To me it's the most obvious sign that there has been a reboot when I start using trick functions and the overlays don't clear quickly. 30SS is only SPS code that does survive a reboot AFAIK.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

^this


----------



## LoveOvit (Dec 16, 2011)

moyekj said:


> Yes, does not survive a reboot. To me it's the most obvious sign that there has been a reboot when I start using trick functions and the overlays don't clear quickly. 30SS is only SPS code that does survive a reboot AFAIK.


Thanks again, moyekj!  Keep up the good work! Glad you have our backs!:up:


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

alright, so now I don't know how to do this with the new guide UI.... It does clear faster and look nicer now, but if you want it to disappear as you're FF/RW, then you can't get that.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

b_scott said:


> alright, so now I don't know how to do this with the new guide UI.... It does clear faster and look nicer now, but if you want it to disappear as you're FF/RW, then you can't get that.


 Entering SPSPS while playing back a Showcase video still works fine for me.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks, i'll try that...... now to figure out what a showcase video is...


----------



## portmon (Nov 18, 2006)

I tried everything, going to Showcase (appears to be gone now), switching to SD menus, re-entering the key sequence multiple times... I can't get the quick clear of the progress bar to work anymore. I use this to FF through sports events and keep an eye on the score (covered by the progress bar) to see where I want to stop the FF.

Anyone have a fix for this that works?


----------



## LoveOvit (Dec 16, 2011)

*SPSPS quick clear progress bar broken for good?*



portmon said:


> I tried everything, going to Showcase (appears to be gone now), switching to SD menus, re-entering the key sequence multiple times... I can't get the quick clear of the progress bar to work anymore. I use this to FF through sports events and keep an eye on the score (covered by the progress bar) to see where I want to stop the FF.
> 
> Anyone have a fix for this that works?


Exact same issue here, after multiple TiVo reboots, needed to recover channels lost due to TW tuning adapter problems. Showcase munu option no longer contains _any_ Showcases!!!! No commercials on the play bar any more either, which was the original workaround. Help!!!!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes without pause ads or Showcase videos I have not found any other way to get SPSPS working. Both my units have rebooted fairly recently so now I get the very annoying overlays when using trick functions - it's so annoying to have to press Clear button all the time now. Wish they could just provide an official option for this.


----------



## LoveOvit (Dec 16, 2011)

moyekj said:


> Yes without pause ads or Showcase videos I have not found any other way to get SPSPS working. Both my units have rebooted fairly recently so now I get the very annoying overlays when using trick functions - it's so annoying to have to press Clear button all the time now. Wish they could just provide an official option for this.


Just spoke to TiVo and they are not aware that Showcase Videos are missing but will be following up with me at 4:30pm today...They are suggesting that a home network connection issue is preventing the Showcases and pause ads from showing up. They are also recommending setting up static IP addresses for the TiVo's, which should more reliably keep the TiVo network connection...

_*Is everyone now suddenly missing Showcase videos and pause ads?*_ 

Showcase menus are still listed in the HD and SD main menus, but no Showcase videos exist under the them, when the menu option for Showcases is selected, on_ any_ of my 3 TiVos (2 Premiere XL and one HD XL).


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes I have Showcases showing up but there are no videos available to select on either of my 2 Premieres. I haven't seen Pause Ads in a long, long time so I think they got rid of those.

For a long while they had a Showcase Video on TiVo Premiere. I wish they just permanently had such a video available under Showcases - it doesn't cost them anything to leave it there and it's not like they are out of squares such that occupying a square is a problem.


----------



## LoveOvit (Dec 16, 2011)

moyekj said:


> Yes I have Showcases showing up but there are no videos available to select on either of my 2 Premieres. I haven't seen Pause Ads in a long, long time so I think they got rid of those.
> 
> For a long while they had a Showcase Video on TiVo Premiere. I wish they just permanently had such a video available under Showcases - it doesn't cost them anything to leave it there and it's not like they are out of squares such that occupying a square is a problem.


TiVo rep called me back and confirmed that there are no videos under Showcases on their end either, and he is reporting it as a TiVo software bug for us, and will follow up with me. I cannot see them intentionally omitting Pause Ads nor Showcase Videos, both of which are advertising and promotional in nature and that is their new profit center! It may be a bug/unintended side effect from the Version 20 streaming feature, as they know it isn't 100% bug free yet, but the basic functionality of the Premiere Streaming is now working...which finally gets around the TW crippling of Tivo Transfers through changing the CCI byte flag from to Record Freely to Record ONCE!


----------



## LoveOvit (Dec 16, 2011)

Missing Showcase Videos are now a confirmed bug on all TiVo Premiere units at TiVo on all their in house test Premiere Units. Issue is being escalated. Two possibilities now exist. 1. Their Advertising Servers supplying the Pause Ads and the Showcase Videos are down for maintenance OR 2. We have exposed a bug in the 20.2 Software Update that they agree needs to be fixed. We should know by tomorrow which it is...and it will eventually be fixed. 

Thanks to all who helped confirm the issue, so we were able to get TiVo to accept responsibility for the problem, which is first step (and the hardest) in recovery. 

Once the Showcase Videos are restored, we should be able to use SPSPauseS quick clear progress bar hack again!
By then the Pause Ads will be back, too, which is the other way to use the SPSPauseS quick clear progress bar hack! 
Until then, we'll just have to live with the annoyance of having to press Clear button repeatedly! 

BTW, the previous workaround from version 14 which allowed an old archived video to be played to display its recorded pause ads no longer works either, as the pause ads were either stripped from all shows with the 20.2 Update, or they were never part of the original recording, as we had thought. I strongly suspect that there is a problem with Tivo Advertising Servers which will be quickly remedied, now that they know their ads aren't working, thanks to us!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for pursuing this. Who would have thought we'd actually be clamoring to get Ads/Showcases to show up on our TiVos?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

moyekj said:


> Thanks for pursuing this. Who would have thought we'd actually be clamoring to get Ads/Showcases to show up on our TiVos?


Really, I am reading this thread thinking the same thing.
It would be like- oops, there is a bug that make the Discovery Bar go away.... Don't fix it!!!


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks for keeping up on this.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

It's been extremely frustrating the past several days using trick functions and having to press clear all the time to get rid of the annoying play bar. I so do wish there was an official setting for this... LoveOvit I assume you have no updates on this or you would have posted by now.


----------



## LoveOvit (Dec 16, 2011)

moyekj said:


> It's been extremely frustrating the past several days using trick functions and having to press clear all the time to get rid of the annoying play bar. I so do wish there was an official setting for this... LoveOvit I assume you have no updates on this or you would have posted by now.


Well, TiVo keeps dropping the ball, every time I hand it to them. 
I followed up on Saturday, and they had no record of any Pause Ad or Showcase issues, despite the Friday escalation. I was told they needed to go through complete troubleshooting to even verify a problem. Eventually, I got another Supervisor, who finally accepted ownership, and promised again to escalate the issue, and inform all the CSR's of the problem on their daily email of "known issues". I called in again today, and still no record on their "known issues" list of the problem and engineering was supposedly looking into it. After waiting for another Supervisor, the new Supervisor took ownership again, both for informing and updating the CSR's, and making sure the escalation to Engineering was complete. However, since engineering doesn't work weekends (huh???), and since today is only Monday and they wouldn't have had enough time to look into it yet from this morning, don't expect miracles. 

I was informed that these issues can take up to 7-14 days for engineering to resolve, depending upon the cause and the necessary fix, and TiVo's interest in escalating the resolution. I explained that both of these problems (missing Pause Ads and missing Showcases) are part of TiVo's new profit model, based upon an advertising revenue stream, and would be like the Super Bowl without commercials! The advertisers won't pay for ads that TiVo isn't inserting! So it goes way beyond a customer annoyance. TiVo is losing money every day they don't have this issue fixed! It seemed this information was falling on deaf ears. 

So, I will follow up again, tomorrow, to see TiVo is still holding the ball I have now handed to them three times, and make sure they haven't dropped it yet again!

I was able to confirm that the Supervisors have received no information to indicate that Pause Ads are being abandoned by TiVo, nor any information to indicate that Showcases have been abandoned, which is corroborated by the fact that they still exist by name on the main menu of both the HD and SD menus, so this is NOT intentional, and will _eventually_ get fixed, however annoying and frustrating it is for all of us in the mean time! Also, Pause Ads are NOT stored with any recordings. They are populated during playback from some buffer that is currently empty, which is likely refreshed during each connection to TiVo (unless it is broken, like now!)!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the update. Pause Ads (workaround 1 for entering SPSPS) have disappeared a long time ago - several months at least I think. That's what led me to discovery of using Showcase Videos to enter SPSPS. So I just assumed TiVo intentionally dropped Pause Ads. If that's not the case then how on earth the problem can go undetected for this long would be quite amazing.


----------



## LoveOvit (Dec 16, 2011)

moyekj said:


> Thanks for the update. Pause Ads (workaround 1 for entering SPSPS) have disappeared a long time ago - several months at least I think. That's what led me to discovery of using Showcase Videos to enter SPSPS. So I just assumed TiVo intentionally dropped Pause Ads. If that's not the case then how on earth the problem can go undetected for this long would be quite amazing.


You are welcome! Thanks for discovering the Showcase Video workaround. After the 20.2 update, Pause Ads showed up on my two Premieres within a few days. Same after the 14 update earlier. I would prefer the Pause Ads were eliminated, but only if we get at least one Showcase Video back!  With the Quick Clear Progress Bar Code, the Pause Ads aren't as annoying as they are without it. From my own personal experience in dealing with TiVo, the left hand has no idea what the right hand is doing and they have no way of data mining their thousands of daily support calls to find common problems. All problems are rat holed under the original Support ticket!


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

you know what would make everything easier? Make these secret codes just options in the settings.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Tonight I have a showcase video (Happily Divorced promo) so now I have SPSPS back! Feels great to have quick clear of play bar back and hope I don't have to reboot any time soon.


----------



## portmon (Nov 18, 2006)

Confirmed, I have reactivated via Happily Divorced showcase video. Thanks very much LoveOvit! 

I can't help but think this feature's days are numbered. All parts of the interface seem to be switching from SD to HD so I gotta think eventually Showcases will too (and there won't be a way to enter this SPS code.)

But back in business for now. Thanks for the help!


----------



## LoveOvit (Dec 16, 2011)

Yesterday, I contacted the Executive Support Team for TiVo by phone and email and sent a direct email to the CEO, as after a week of daily phone calls I had gotten nowhere! I kept getting the runaround, basically telling me that TiVo was under no obligation to provide Showcases or Pause Ads and they were discretionary on TiVo's part, and so no problem existed, but unplugging my Tivo might work! :down:

However, at 2:30am my time today, March 1st, after the Premiere unit I was watching made its daily connection, a commercial appeared on the Main Menu, which was the third ad I had been missing: *Showcases, Pause Ads, and Main Menu Ads*. I immediately checked under Showcases, and as you have both reported, I now had a Showcase video for Happily Divorced, and was able to successfully enter our SPSPauseS Hack. I forced a connection on my other two HD boxes (one Premiere and one HD-XL), after first checking to see if they had the Main Menu Ad (they still did _not_, so a connection after the restoral of the the Ads is necessary to populate the ad buffer on the TiVo), and the Main Menu ad appeared on both boxes immediately after, along with the one Showcases video, and I was good to go, until I need to reboot again, which I will avoid at all costs now, just in case TiVo's engineering department screws up again and stops serving up the Ads and Showcases!

Still no Pause Ads, but with the Showcase Video, we don't need or want them!
They could also drop the ugly Main Menu Ad at the bottom, but I can live with it, as long as it always comes with a Showcase Video

I don't know how much credit I can claim, but I am happy the Showcase Video is back, and I now have the direct phone number of the executive support team, and the CEO's direct email address, and will use them FIRST next time, instead of wasting a week with tech support, that should all be fired for incompetence!

Cheers to the Quick Clear of the Progress Bar and its Code!


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

LoveOvit said:


> Yesterday, I contacted the Executive Support Team for TiVo by phone and email and sent a direct email to the CEO, as after a week of daily phone calls I had gotten nowhere! I kept getting the runaround, basically telling me that TiVo was under no obligation to provide Showcases or Pause Ads and they were discretionary on TiVo's part, and so no problem existed, but unplugging my Tivo might work! :down:
> 
> However, at 2:30am my time today, March 1st, after the Premiere unit I was watching made its daily connection, a commercial appeared on the Main Menu, which was the third ad I had been missing: *Showcases, Pause Ads, and Main Menu Ads*. I immediately checked under Showcases, and as you have both reported, I now had a Showcase video for Happily Divorced, and was able to successfully enter our SPSPauseS Hack. I forced a connection on my other two HD boxes (one Premiere and one HD-XL), after first checking to see if they had the Main Menu Ad (they still did _not_, so a connection after the restoral of the the Ads is necessary to populate the ad buffer on the TiVo), and the Main Menu ad appeared on both boxes immediately after, along with the one Showcases video, and I was good to go, until I need to reboot again, which I will avoid at all costs now, just in case TiVo's engineering department screws up again and stops serving up the Ads and Showcases!
> 
> ...


Well, now that you have the ears of the higher-ups maybe you can make a friendly request to have TiVo make this a settings option instead of a SPS backdoor such that we don't have to mess around with Showcases and SPS backdoors anymore. They can even just bundle it with the existing option for quick clear of info banner which I have turned on if adding a different menu entry is too much to ask. It's becoming pretty clear that TiVo is not actively looking at keeping the various SPS backdoors working anymore, so I fear one day we are going to lose all the SPS backdoors completely.


----------



## LoveOvit (Dec 16, 2011)

moyekj said:


> Well, now that you have the ears of the higher-ups maybe you can make a friendly request to have TiVo make this a settings option instead of a SPS backdoor such that we don't have to mess around with Showcases and SPS backdoors anymore. They can even just bundle it with the existing option for quick clear of info banner which I have turned on if adding a different menu entry is too much to ask. It's becoming pretty clear that TiVo is not actively looking at keeping the various SPS backdoors working anymore, so I fear one day we are going to lose all the SPS backdoors completely.


I _wish_ that I had the ears of the higher-ups. All I have is leave a message contact information, which is the equivalent of being able to send an email and leave a phone message, which requires no one to respond. This is the response I finally received today:

_Thank you for your interest in our TiVo ad products. We do appreciate your feedback. There can be brief times during the year where we may not have an ad campaign running. We just launched ads with TV Land for the season premieres of their new shows â€œHappily Divorcedâ€ and â€œHot in Cleveland.â€ As soon as your TiVo makes a connection to the service, the campaign will appear._

I am with you. There should be a way to enable this feature at all times. However, TiVo will never actively support it. It deprives them of the annoyance of Pause Ads for their customers, which is how they currently derive revenue. The fact that the Showcases still allow us to get around the disabled active input of the SPSSpaceS code is just another "back door" that we can still exploit. Sooner or later, between Tivo and TW both messing with us simultaneously (TW changing CCI byte codes from Record Freely to Record once, and TW constantly messing with the Tuning Adapter channel line up, preventing the channels from being requested for streaming), despite my love of TiVo, TW will eventually win because everything of theirs will work, even if we don't like how it works. Back in the day, when we had to use the video output from the TiVo's from the TW boxes with an IR transmitter, TW would regularly update the firmware in their DVR's and shut them off during the reboot. _Their_ DVR could still record _without_ being turned on, but the TiVo could _not_ record without the DVR being turned on by someone manually to activate the video outputs. TW is still screwing with us by regularly crippling the Tuning Adapters and denying it, but nothing can be recorded if the Tuning Adapter says it can't get a signal on that channel. Nothing has changed. 

All we can do is enjoy the ride while it lasts! 
Moyekj, you have been instrumental in discovering the Showcases hack. All I was really able to do was find out that Showcases were not missing permanently. Our workaround is to make sure we don't have to reboot while TiVo is in between Showcases campaigns, as they have no intention of abandoning them, but also won't guarantee that they will be there continuously. Guess their sales department could use a big kick in the ass! 
Every day that goes by without any Showcases is a lost revenue opportunity! There are TWELVE Showcase grid boxes that can be filled, not just ONE! TiVo obviously has an opening for a good sales manager and talented salespeople. I know I would have NO PROBLEM selling those 12 spots, and whenever none exist, the first one gets the Tivo Main Menu AD to link to it! How hard can it be to sell that and keep at least ONE Showcase ad all year round???? This campaign concept is just an excuse for Sales to explain why they couldn't sell. Empty Showcase space in between campaigns can be sold to ANYONE! It isn't rocket science. It's just sales.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree that it makes business sense for them to not make quick clear a menu setting. It's unfortunate for those of us who like clean screens, but it's a minor annoyance. However, I don't agree with them originally or currently putting ads on the screens of users who pay monthly or lifetime for their service. We are already paying, and never were given an option for/against ads.


----------



## LoveOvit (Dec 16, 2011)

b_scott said:


> I agree that it makes business sense for them to not make quick clear a menu setting. It's unfortunate for those of us who like clean screens, but it's a minor annoyance. However, I don't agree with them originally or currently putting ads on the screens of users who pay monthly or lifetime for their service. We are already paying, and never were given an option for/against ads.


Amen for that!  I bought TiVo so I could avoid watching network commercials! How dare they abuse my investment in their hardware and service by trying to make me deal with their own commercials! The Quick clear progress bar code is the only reason I still tolerate them, because I can still get rid of them! Even the 30 second commercial skip has been seriously compromised by no longer showing the skipped point in the video with each press. Instead it shows the original video point, unless you pause for 3 seconds at each skip, slowing it down and forcing you to watch the commercial you are trying to avoid, but not overshooting your show! We also lost the ability to view closed captioning using FF level one with the 20.2 Streaming Firmware! It's going downhill fast!


----------



## CouchPotato_S3 (Jul 20, 2008)

LoveOvit said:


> Amen for that!  I bought TiVo so I could avoid watching network commercials! How dare they abuse my investment in their hardware and service by trying to make me deal with their own commercials! The Quick clear progress bar code is the only reason I still tolerate them, because I can still get rid of them! Even the 30 second commercial skip has been seriously compromised by no longer showing the skipped point in the video with each press. Instead it shows the original video point, unless you pause for 3 seconds at each skip, slowing it down and forcing you to watch the commercial you are trying to avoid, but not overshooting your show! We also lost the ability to view closed captioning using FF level one with the 20.2 Streaming Firmware! It's going downhill fast!


All of this is why I'll never part with my 2 TiVo TCD648 units. Sure, I pay extra for the 3 additional cable cards, but insist on FiOS supplying a discount that more than compensates me! They want me as a customer and they comply. The premier units don't have the OLED display and offer no features I need or want that mine don't do. TiVo is long done writing firmware for the original Series 3, the best dvr ever made. Long live my 4 Gig, 4-tuner arrangement!


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Does this still work on the Premiere? I tried it on my XL4 while playing a showcase video and it didn't seem to do anything.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

jmpage2 said:


> Does this still work on the Premiere? I tried it on my XL4 while playing a showcase video and it didn't seem to do anything.


 Yes, I use it all the time (re-enable after every reboot). BTW I discovered a way to enable this code even without showcase video which was necessary to get it working with the Mini which doesn't have showcase videos. If you use kmttg Remote "Banner: SPSPS" macro button while playing back a recording it works as well - no need for a showcase video.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

moyekj said:


> Yes, I use it all the time (re-enable after every reboot). BTW I discovered a way to enable this code even without showcase video which was necessary to get it working with the Mini which doesn't have showcase videos. If you use kmttg Remote "Banner: SPSPS" macro button while playing back a recording it works as well - no need for a showcase video.


I have no idea what a kmttg Remote "Banner" SPSPS" macro button is. Is this some code I would have to program into my universal remote? Sounds like a PITA if so.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

jmpage2 said:


> I have no idea what a kmttg Remote "Banner" SPSPS" macro button is. Is this some code I would have to program into my universal remote? Sounds like a PITA if so.


 kmttg software has a virtual remote (similar to iOS/Android apps) with some macro buttons such as SPSPS. But for a Premiere unit simply entering SPSPS with a peanut remote while playing back a showcase video should do the trick.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Ah, I see. It definitely does not appear to be working with the code in the first post of this thread. I have a Mac so I imagine kmttg is out but perhaps I have a box I can run it on.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

jmpage2 said:


> Ah, I see. It definitely does not appear to be working with the code in the first post of this thread. I have a Mac so I imagine kmttg is out but perhaps I have a box I can run it on.


 kmttg does run on a Mac.


----------

